# VIP 722 disconnected from satellite dish



## dpantle (Oct 6, 2010)

I wasn't sure how to search for the answer to the following:

I'm switching from Dish to Direct, and will not have my 722 connected to the dish for the last 2 weeks. My question is this, how long will I be able to watch already recorded content once I disconnect the receiver from the dish?

It's not connected to a phone line either.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can view pre-recorded events indefinitely.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dpantle said:


> I wasn't sure how to search for the answer to the following:
> 
> I'm switching from Dish to Direct, and will not have my 722 connected to the dish for the last 2 weeks. My question is this, how long will I be able to watch already recorded content once I disconnect the receiver from the dish?
> 
> It's not connected to a phone line either.


I am having my roof re-shingled today and they have disconnected my two coaxes from the dish. (E* is coming tomorrow to re-install the dish.) I have a 622 and a 722*k* connected to a 1000.4 EA rooftop dish.

What I am seeing on the 622 is a Normal Guide and access to all previously recorded events.

What I am seeing on the 722*k* is all previously recorded events have had their titles replaced with "Locked Event." If I select any given event it requires me to enter my password. It then displays the info and gives me the option to play or resume as applicable. When I select "Play" it requires I again enter my password.

The 722*k* will not allow me to view the Guide - I get the Acquiring Sat splash screen. It will not allow me to enter directly the OTA channels... i.e. 0041.

The 622 also will not allow allow us to view the Guide, however it will allow normal display and usage of previously recorded titles.

I cannot access OTA on either receiver! Bummer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> You can view pre-recorded events indefinitely.


I don't believe this is true. IF the receiver cannot see the satellites for a period of time, I believe the receiver will cease some access to content, even pre-recorded stuff.

I don't know what that limit is, but I'm pretty sure that eventually these newer receivers shut themselves off from working if you don't keep them on an active account.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

My dish was disconnected for a couple weeks while I had new siding installed
on my house. I could not access anything after the first reboot on a 622 and a 722.

Correction: my bad......I could not access recorded stuff on EHD....sorry
The rest of you are correct


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't believe this is true. IF the receiver cannot see the satellites for a period of time, I believe the receiver will cease some access to content, even pre-recorded stuff.
> 
> I don't know what that limit is, but I'm pretty sure that eventually these newer receivers shut themselves off from working if you don't keep them on an active account.


What receiver have you actually observed it happening on? By "newer receivers", do you mean 722k and up? A 622 isn't really new, but its recorded content is available 6 months after being deactivated from an account. It is connected to a dish, but not powered on, most of the time.

If not connected to a dish with a valid signal (at least for a moment) after a reboot, they won't let you select OTA channels. After a time, the receiver will time out its subscription info if it wasn't powered on and connected when removed from an account. I *think* that time could expire soon or persist for a month (as if the receiver subscription had an expiration date?). Once it expires (immediately if connected when deactivated), OTA viewing is gone. But I've never seen anybody post that they can't access recorded material because their receiver was disconnected.

Well, now I've seen Tulsa1!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Tulsa1 said:


> My dish was disconnected for a couple weeks while I had new siding installed
> on my house. I could not access anything after the first reboot on a 622 and a 722.


Do you mean you only got a display of of Acquiring Sat? When not connected to a dish with a valid signal, you may have to hit the Menu button to do anything at all - and then hit the DVR button.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> .... But I've never seen anybody post that they can't access recorded material because their receiver was disconnected. ...


Se my Post #3 above re my 722*k*.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

When I read #3, it sounded like you could access recorded material - just had to jump through hoops. Recorded material on an external drive would NOT be available AFAIK - it disappeared as a choice on my 622 immediately with live programming. Internal recordings should remain available indefinitely as Jim5506 said. I doubt it matters, but might, so I'll mention I don't lock my receiver with a password.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> When I read #3, it sounded like you could access recorded material - just had to jump through hoops. ....


All recordings are titled "Locked Event". Makes selecting a show to watch nearly impossible. 

I have my receiver locked *only* to prevent accidentally ordering a PPV.

I'm thoroughly confused as to why the OTA tuner does not work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never experienced any of this myself... just going on what others have posted in the past and a handful of things I thought I "knew"... so I could be mistaken.

I said "newer" even though I know the 622 is old by now.. mainly because I thought some older Dish receivers like the 921/501/510/etc didn't die after deactivation.

One point of distinction here too is deactivating a receiver vs disconnecting from satellites.

Deactivating a receiver does render any EHD content unwatchable pretty much immediately I believe... but the content on the DVR itself may still be viewable as long as the receiver remains connected to a dish pointing at Dish satellites.

But I thought I had read before that if you disconnect the receiver completely from satellites, that eventually (maybe takes more than a month) it would stop working for anything at all.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> All recordings are titled "Locked Event". Makes selecting a show to watch nearly impossible.


Probably too late to try now, but UNLOCKING the receiver might have helped.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But I thought I had read before that if you disconnect the receiver completely from satellites, that eventually (maybe takes more than a month) it would stop working for anything at all.


I've read that it would happen, but not that it did happen. I truly only know of my own results, and they are always subject to change from firmware updates (which can happen if unsubscribed, but still connected). A 622 is the "newest" of my assorted receivers that aren't active / connected, but it behaves like the previous ones.

I know a receiver becomes "unsubscribed" if not connected to a sat for a long period. Other things stop working quickly w/o a dish signal, but it *SEEMS* that recorded stuff remains viewable. I don't think dpantle's 2 weeks will be enough of a test to say one way or the other though.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> Probably too late to try now, but UNLOCKING the receiver might have helped.


I just got off the phone with Dish - my Tech is so far a no-show to reinstall my dish.

He wanted to send a "parental" hit which serves to reset the password. I pointed out the dish is not connected. If after the dish is reconnected I still have the problem, I'll call Dish and they'll clear out my password.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> ...
> What I am seeing on the 722*k* is all previously recorded events have had their titles replaced with "Locked Event." If I select any given event it requires me to enter my password. It then displays the info and gives me the option to play or resume as applicable. When I select "Play" it requires I again enter my password. ...


Tech showed up and re-installed dish on roof. After acquiring signal, all returned to normal and the proper titles appeared.


----------



## dpantle (Oct 6, 2010)

OK, well I have disconnected the DVR from the back, and when I power on, there is notification of loosing all communications with the dish, and steps to take. It also says that I still have access to recorded material. I'll leave it like this for a while. I still have Dish service for the month, so if the content becomes unavailable, I'll just reconnect, and call Dish.


----------

